# Took delivery of our new Maxxpro Metalpless



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Can't wait to get the machine wired up this weekend and then pray for some snow. This machine will handle multiple locations for us, hopefully easing the burden on some of our trucks.

It's a new live edge maxxpro 10' blade with 6' wings. Quite an impressive piece of engineering in person. Going to be hanging on the Cat in the picture, a 2011 930H.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a sweet-looking setup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm jealous.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice iron.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

That's a nice setup for sure!

NYH1.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks great, the cat should handle that well. What’s the blade weigh?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I see the wings fold up for residential driveways:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

My wife has been lying to me....Size does matter...I just had another chest grabber...Nice Looking Unit


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> My wife has been lying to me....Size does matter...I just had another chest grabber...Nice Looking Unit


Sure is!

When I get one, I may just have drive around woodhaven a few times...


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

To be honest I have no idea the weight of the unit. I’d classify it under really heavy. 

I hear it all the time from my woman too, size doesn’t matter. She’s a lousy liar because when she saw this her eyes light up and said “ omg it’s hugeeeee”. 

Attachement should be sized pretty appropriately for the machine. She just got some brand new rubber, should make for a well balanced unit.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Sure is!
> 
> When I get one, I may just have drive around woodhaven a few times...


Keep dreaming Skippy


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

abbe said:


> To be honest I have no idea the weight of the unit. I'd classify it under really heavy.
> 
> I hear it all the time from my woman too, size doesn't matter. She's a lousy liar because when she saw this her eyes light up and said " omg it's hugeeeee".
> 
> Attachement should be sized pretty appropriately for the machine. She just got some brand new rubber, should make for a well balanced unit.


Lmao


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

A bit off topic, but how do you like the tilt deck trailer? Was looking at one but it was a dec was debating between that and a deck between wheel w/ ramp
Also looking at a deckover with hydraulic dovetail


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> A bit off topic, but how do you like the tilt deck trailer? Was looking at one but it was a dec was debating between that and a deck between wheel w/ ramp
> Also looking at a deckover with hydraulic dovetail


It's been a great trailer. Bought it new from Kauffman a few years ago. It's a 16' tilt deck with a 8' fixed platform I believe. 15k rating we had derated to 10k to avoid class a territory. Works amazing for skid and attachments. Quality control was a little lax with manufacturer, wiring was left prone to chaffing and resulted in some personalization in house by us.

As we've grown I've figured out that even though the tilt is fantastic for skid, it leaves a lot to be desired for moving other equipment. Primarily staging push boxes and moving odd shaped stuff as we are a general contractor so we never know what we will be getting our hands on.

Next trailer will be a deckover for sure. No wheels to worry about working over and no concer of scratching paint on the fenders. Probably do the same thing and derate a heavy trailer so no risk of overloading and no DOT man to get harassed by.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

S-205 said:


> Looks great, the cat should handle that well. What's the blade weigh?


Just over 5000 pounds


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

abbe said:


> As we've grown I've figured out that even though the tilt is fantastic for skid, it leaves a lot to be desired for moving other equipment. Primarily staging push boxes and moving odd shaped stuff as we are a general contractor so we never know what we will be getting our hands on.
> 
> Next trailer will be a deckover for sure. No wheels to worry about working over and no concer of scratching paint on the fenders.


I'll second the above 100%. We've got a deck under tilt similar to what you've got, and a 32' dual tandem deck over gooseneck. Both serve good purposes, but my next trailer purchase will probably be a dual axle deck over bumper pull. The gooseneck is nice for moving heavy loads, or really big loads, but needs a class A CDL to pull it, takes longer to hook and unhook, and is just a heavy trailer. A 20-25' deck over bumper pull 14k GVW would be perfect as an in between of the 2 above. 2 push boxes can be placed on from the sides and not be banging into the fenders, etc.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'll second the above 100%. We've got a deck under tilt similar to what you've got, and a 32' dual tandem deck over gooseneck. Both serve good purposes, but my next trailer purchase will probably be a dual axle deck over bumper pull. The gooseneck is nice for moving heavy loads, or really big loads, but needs a class A CDL to pull it, takes longer to hook and unhook, and is just a heavy trailer. A 20-25' deck over bumper pull 14k GVW would be perfect as an in between of the 2 above. 2 push boxes can be placed on from the sides and not be banging into the fenders, etc.


Why does the GN take longer to hook/unhook? Is it the jacks?
I'd mulch rather pull a GN than a bumper pull mainly for load / weight distribution meaning tongue weight on the tow vehicle.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Why does the GN take longer to hook/unhook? Is it the jacks?
> I'd mulch rather pull a GN than a bumper pull mainly for load / weight distribution meaning tongue weight on the tow vehicle.


In and out of the bed to couple and hook chains/lights up, jacks take a bit longer too. It's not a huge difference, I just would rather stay on the ground given the option.

I agree that goosenecks do pull much nicer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Chains on a GN? 

Never had them.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Chains on a GN?
> 
> Never had them.


How do you keep the beaver tail from slapping in the wind???


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

abbe said:


> View attachment 187275
> 
> Can't wait to get the machine wired up this weekend and then pray for some snow. This machine will handle multiple locations for us, hopefully easing the burden on some of our trucks.
> 
> ...


That should definately EASE the burden of a FEW trucks!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> How do you keep the beaver tail from slapping in the wind???


Get a dovetail, they're more aerodynamic


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> In and out of the bed to couple and hook chains/lights up, jacks take a bit longer too. It's not a huge difference, I just would rather stay on the ground given the option.
> 
> I agree that goosenecks do pull much nicer.


Guess for the vertically challlenged the coupler could be an issue reaching it.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Get a dovetail, they're more aerodynamic


Is that because they are for flying?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Chains on a GN?
> 
> Never had them.


Safety chains?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Safety chains?


I've heard they're required...never seen the law that says so.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've heard they're required...never seen the law that says so.


I won't dispute or ageee with that either way because I don't know. Every gooseneck I've pulled has them so I assumed it's like bumper pulls and they're just there and need to be used.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Off the rails again


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

DeVries said:


> Off the rails again


Typical Plowsite fashion...


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome setup!! Congrats. Now we just need some snow to pay for it.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorting out the big loader now, should have metalpless up and running this weekend so I'll update some video of her then.

In the meantime I got my smaller one hooked up on one of my rental case units. This one came from JohnDeere Greene early in the summer time. This unit will hop around a bit in the city and hit some of the bigger spots we have all in close proximity to help out another crew of trucks.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Looking forward to hearing how the little case works out for ya


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

abbe said:


> Sorting out the big loader now, should have metalpless up and running this weekend so I'll update some video of her then.
> 
> In the meantime I got my smaller one hooked up on one of my rental case units. This one came from JohnDeere Greene early in the summer time. This unit will hop around a bit in the city and hit some of the bigger spots we have all in close proximity to help out another crew of trucks.
> 
> ...


Oh nice setup so yours came on the same truck as mine.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice! Congrats


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats. I got the same one but got the 12ft blade with the 5ft wings.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

What are the machines in the background of the first picture?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Four Seasons said:


> What are the machines in the background of the first picture?


A bi-sexual mini-x/skid steer


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Correct. A Mecalac. Check them out on YouTube. Pretty slick but also real pricey.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Pretty cool


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Awful lot of skin in the game for being a low snow area...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

S-205 said:


> Pretty cool
> 
> View attachment 189763
> 
> ...


They are cool...but good at 2 things, and great at neither...I looked into them a couple yrs ago and found I'm better off running dedicated equipment(skid steer/mini-x) or going and buying a backhoe


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Can someone explain to me how the wing edges handle the wear and why there are bolts a couple inches from the ground? Won't these be gone in a season?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The wing edges can’t wear any faster than the main moldboard edge does. Unless you’re running the plow in an incorrect position.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

So won't those bolts be rubbed off before you need new cutting edges on the main section?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The carbide inserts in the Liveedge are not very far up into the steel of the cutting edge. 1” maybe? But it takes hundreds and hundreds of hours to wear them down at the speeds machines plow at.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The carbide inserts in the Liveedge are not very far up into the steel of the cutting edge. 1" maybe? But it takes hundreds and hundreds of hours to wear them down at the speeds machines plow at.


Ok, not very familiar with carbide yet. Looking to put some carbide edges on our boss dxt to see how we like it, $1700 a plow though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

acswaupaca1 said:


> So won't those bolts be rubbed off before you need new cutting edges on the main section?


No


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

acswaupaca1 said:


> Ok, not very familiar with carbide yet. Looking to put some carbide edges on our boss dxt to see how we like it, $1700 a plow though.


Wow. I put carbide edges on 16' Arctic sectionals for less than that. Far less in fact. And they're custom made to my specs.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Awful lot of skin in the game for being a low snow area...


Yeah it's a rough year in our neck of the woods to have a lot of skin in the game.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Quick little video of this monster in action finally. Next storm I need to put the drone up and get some real footage of it working.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldnt need one that big but what does that unit cost?


----------

